# Common Pleco



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

**If any one wants to make their common pleco famous send me the pics!*









golfer931's Common Pleco









Judazzz _blinking_ Common Pleco

*Scientific name:* _ Pterygoplichthys pardalis _ 
*Common name:* Common Pleco
*Synonyms:* Suckermouth catfish, Plecostomus punctatus, algae eater (also used for other unrelated species of fish), pleco
*Genus:* Pterygoplichthys 
*Order:* Siluriformes (catfish)
*Class* Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes)
*Family:* Loricariidae (Armored catfishes)
*Subfamily:* Hypostominae
*Size:*H. Punctatus: up to 12" (30cm), L. Multiradiatus: 16-20" (40-50cm)
*Origin:* South America
*Minimum Tank Size:* At least 50 gallons to grow into
*Tank setup:* Large tank, with caves or bogwood for refuges
*Temperament:* 
*Compatibility:* Generally OK for the larger community tank, may be territorial over a favourite cave.
*Water Type:* Fresh
*Temperature:* 19-26oC (66-79oF)
*Hardness:* Soft
*pH:* 6-8 (Will tolerate a wide range)
*Sexual dimorphism:* No obvious differences. Adult males may be smaller than females 
*Breeding:* Unlikely in the aquarium (Not impossible) - accomplished in outdoor ponds, where the fish dig tunnels in which to spawn.
*Feeding:* A good algae eater, this should be supplemented with algae wafers, sinking pellets, green foods.
They will also consume most other foods missed by midwater dwelling fish. Important to note: Most commonly prurchased "cleaner" fish. Often straves to death through lack of supplemental feeding.
*Other Plecos Often Mislabled as Common Plecos:* 
Glyptoperichthys spp. - The Red Spot or Sail Fin Pleco
Bushy-Nosed Plecos
Otocinclus spp. - The otto cats , or dwarf plecos
Peckoltia spp. - The Clown Plecos 
Pseudacanthicus spp. - The Leopard Plecos (Rare)
Panaque spp.- The Royal Plecos (Rare and expensive)
Baryancistrus spp - Gold Nugget Plecos (Rare)
*The famous Zebras (Rare and very expensive)
Farlowella spp. - The Twig Catfish

This fish is a very hardworking algae eater. Unfortunately its large size and 'clumsyness' tend to make it less suitable for small or heavily planted tanks. It is a very robust fish which will adapt to most conditions. The common name of "plec" or "pleco" is derived from the obsolete genus name of Plecostomus. A number of different species are sometimes sold under the name of 'common plec', which may include other species in addition to the ones above. One of them is the Sailfin plec, Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps, but this is more easily recognizable by its larger dorsal fin and a more 'honeycomb' type pattern.

_To Note:_ I have found Plecos to be very Salt intolerent (As in they can't stand salt)



Judazzz said:


> Classification of pleco's is as much a mess as that of piranha's
> [snapback]968724[/snapback]​


_*If you have any pics or comments on this species please add them below_

Judazzz Common Pleco
heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

good info


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks... I think besides p's its one of the more popular things people have in their tanks... usually to clean up after their p's but now they have the info to take care of them


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

heres a pic of the one i got about a week ago...


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pic golf


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thats a great profile... i didnt' realize gold nuggets were rare/expensive. my mom had one in her tank and the freaking kuhli loach killed it somehow


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> thats a great profile... i didnt' realize gold nuggets were rare/expensive. my mom had one in her tank and the freaking kuhli loach killed it somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'd say rarer and more expensive than a common pleco ($30 USD)

I'll change that a bit


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good info









Those fish you name "Other variants" are seperate species (often even belonging to a different genus or family) though, not variants of the Common Pleco








But many different species are sold under the name Common Pleco, as there are many similar-looking species that are hard to tell apart.
One more thing: its scientific species name nowadays is "Pterygoplichthys" (classification of pleco's is as much a mess as that of piranha's).

Here's a piccy of my Common, while blinking his eyes:


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Good info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic and I'll be modifying some of the info... By the way I was looking at your web page and might be stealing some info


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> By the way I was looking at your web page and might be stealing some info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo...


----------

